
Does Minecraft Teach Children to Be Programmers or SysAdmins? (2014) - wslh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2014/10/06/does-minecraft-teach-children-to-be-programmers-or-sysadmins/
======
AndrewOMartin
Nothing wrong with SysAdmins, interfacing with a system used by other people
is valuable in its own right.

I'd be more concerned that Minecraft teaches children to cut down trees by
standing underneath them and chopping up.

------
JoeAltmaier
It teaches them to binge-play and waste away their childhoods?

~~~
ianlevesque
Play sounds like a good use of a childhood.

~~~
wccrawford
Especially with the recent article I read about our obsession with
productivity, and the loss of "hobbies".

